# Where can I buy HGH



## slick_nasty (Feb 24, 2014)

Looking to step up to HGH and need starting advice on what to use or if it's even for me. I have used test and deca 400 & 350 ml running 1.5 cc's of each twice a week for usually 4 months. I got good size and strength gains. But HGH keeps peaking my interest from what I've seen at 4 to 5 iu's a day with 5 on 2 off cycle works good for lean muscle and fat loss which is more what I'm going for now I want to cut down an see those abs that have always eluded me got enough size for me but a little more muscle wouldn't be bad too. Now just need help sorting through the bs websites and scammers to find the best product and sorce to get what's right for me. I'm new to this so let me know if I'm doing something wrong or if there's anymore information I need to add thanks for the help


----------



## slick_nasty (Feb 24, 2014)

Guess this is going to be harder than I thought.... Hello anyone out there?


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 24, 2014)

Couple things, Mate.

First off, you've posted in the wrong forum. There's a specific sub-forum for peptide and GH discussions. No unpardonable sin, but you might find more people able to respond to your post in the proper sub-forum.

Second, this isn't a source board so I'm hoping you're not expecting someone to post-up and tell you "Go here for quality HGH!". If they do, I'd be very suspicious for the very reasons you pointed-out (how often GH is faked). 

As per your goals, on 5 IUs I'd not expect to see much new lean mass. Fat loss yes, better recovery, improved sleep, better skin, all yes. Lean mass gains however would likely require a more significant dose and a long-term commitment (think months to years, not weeks to months) as well as a willingness to deal with sides. 

I would suggest you start slow: 2 IUs daily and adjust accordingly as you get a feel for how your body responds to the exogenous GH. You may find - as I did - that the incremental benefits to running 5 IU over, say, 3 IU, simply isn't worth the incremental cost. YMMV.

Peace and welcome to UGB.

- Savage


----------



## slick_nasty (Feb 25, 2014)

Well thanks for the advice and yes from what I've read on here so far I'm very clear on this not being a source board but hey gotta find where to get the best stuff some how didn't wanna come straight out and ask figured dropping subtle hints might attract the right people


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 25, 2014)

"Where can I buy hgh" really isn't subtle. Haha. 

Stick around for a while and I'm sure you'll find what your looking for.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 25, 2014)

Mr.Falcon has some extra rips lying around


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 25, 2014)

very good way to get scammed...hey i got 4 kits ill give u for a great deal...Ya great how much..for u my friend only 500...500 wow great deal bro thanks...No prob homie just send WU to fukface from north dakota...next thing u know u got shit..LEARN U FUK LEARN


----------



## Popeye (Feb 25, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Mr.Falcon has some extra rips lying around



How do I get a hold of this ''Mr. Falcon''?


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 25, 2014)

Popeye said:


> How do I get a hold of Mr. Falcon?



Just go into any GNC, and when no one else is around, tell them the Falcon sent you.  They'll know what it means.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 25, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Mr.Falcon has some extra rips lying around



I'm sure karen found those and got upset. Probably flushed em  RIP Rips


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 25, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I'm sure karen found those and got upset. Probably flushed em  RIP Rips



i bet she kept the jumbo shrimp that kunt


----------



## Spongy (Feb 25, 2014)

Popeye said:


> How do I get a hold of this ''Mr. Falcon''?



Follow the jumbo shrimp...


----------



## slick_nasty (Feb 25, 2014)

That wasn't my ****ing title it got changed some how


----------



## Popeye (Feb 25, 2014)

slick_nasty said:


> That wasn't my ****ing title it got changed some how


might has well been !!!!!!!!


----------



## slick_nasty (Feb 25, 2014)

Hey said I was new to this was mainly asking for advice on what is best to use that is what this forum is for isn't it getting advice on using roids so how about some of that instead of the bitches with their dumbass opinions I don't care about just want advice you can keep your other BS


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 25, 2014)

Unfortunately I can recommend any super legit HGH sources.  I do have an excellent source of LNE....the most legit shlt I've ever gotten.

It's a super secret source (Tiller Labs).  They are so much farther than underground that they are not even known as UGL (under ground lab).  They are OTDLL (on the down low lab).

As I said super secret.  PM me only if you super ceral (serious) about making a LNE connection.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 25, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> Unfortunately I can recommend any super legit HGH sources.  I do have an excellent source of LNE....the most legit shlt I've ever gotten.
> 
> It's a super secret source (Tiller Labs).  They are so much farther than underground that they are not even known as UGL (under ground lab).  They are OTDLL (on the down low lab).
> 
> As I said super secret.  PM me only if you super ceral (serious) about making a LNE connection.



Ah yes, the good Dr. Tillacle.


----------



## JackC4 (Feb 25, 2014)

slick_nasty said:


> Hey said I was new to this was mainly asking for advice on what is best to use that is what this forum is for isn't it getting advice on using roids so how about some of that instead of the bitches with their dumbass opinions I don't care about just want advice you can keep your other BS



Mainly asked for advice on what was best to use, and by the way where to I get HGH from?

Bro get thicker skin or you won't last long. There's a shit load of fake HGH out there so beware.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hey f u c k face read the forum rules before you ask for some dumb shit. And learn some f u c k I n g respect when you come to someone else's house.


----------



## slick_nasty (Feb 25, 2014)

Never said I didn't ask about a hgh source but that was minor compared to my main questions but yet its all people wanna talk about. I'm already big as big as I wanna get anyway I'm looking to get shredded now so if anyone knows what will help with that please do tell I would love some actual good advice


----------



## slick_nasty (Feb 25, 2014)

Go **** your mother


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 25, 2014)

slick_nasty said:


> Go **** your mother



thats not very nice


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 25, 2014)

​


slick_nasty said:


> Never said I didn't ask about a hgh source but that was minor compared to my main questions but yet its all people wanna talk about. I'm already big as big as I wanna get anyway I'm looking to get shredded now so if anyone knows what will help with that please do tell I would love some actual good advice



i have a question?  say u get a pm and a "bro" says hey i got some gh for sale..what will u say?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 25, 2014)

slick_nasty said:


> Go **** your mother



Good one. Why don't you head over to ology where you belong.


----------



## slick_nasty (Feb 25, 2014)

Dude idk that's why I'm here asking advice that's all the **** I want.why don't you tell me what to say so I'll know how about give a little help and lay some of your vast knowledge on me. I just want advice I'm ****ing new to this but sorry I'm not gonna kiss someone's ass to get it I'm not built like that. if you want to give me some advice give it if not **** off I don't need your opinions on shit


----------



## Spongy (Feb 25, 2014)

Bunch of alphas...  

Slick, they're jumping on you because you are just asking to be scammed with a post like yours...  believe it or not.it's for your own good.  

Also, if you have an issue with a member, take it to PM or the flame forum...


----------



## Yaya (Feb 25, 2014)

Advice and fact:

This is not a source board..meaning nobody is just gonna sell hgh to you.

In the future read up on the different types of hgh, protocols, etc....

Learn how to ease your way into the community and not come off asking to buy drugs right after you join a forum.

Eventually with some patients you will find your hgh.

Some scammer might of.joined this board today and they are hiding in the shadows waiting for easy pre like you to come along.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 25, 2014)

And...Alvaro can no longer be contacted


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 25, 2014)

Yaya said:


> And...Alvaro can no longer be contacted



i miss all that jumbo shrimp talk


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 25, 2014)

Slick, I think it was just the way you asked.  I don't think you did anything wrong, just not smart.  Like the guys said, you're asking for trouble.  I know some of them are giving you a lot of shit, but they have your best interest in mind, try not to be to offended.  You might do well to start a new thread that's a little more focused on specific questions.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 25, 2014)

Wait there's a flame forum? What the fukk bundy why didn't we go there when I ffirst joined? Haha


----------



## slick_nasty (Feb 25, 2014)

Ok title of thread not mine my thread was moved and title changed I vaguely mentioned needing to find a source my main question once again was just asking for starting advice on HGH and what's the best products that's it so please I don't need a 20th person to tell me this isn't a source board I've got it


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 25, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Wait there's a flame forum? What the fukk bundy why didn't we go there when I ffirst joined? Haha



cause i love u


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 25, 2014)

slick_nasty said:


> Dude idk that's why I'm here asking advice that's all the **** I want.why don't you tell me what to say so I'll know how about give a little help and lay some of your vast knowledge on me. I just want advice I'm ****ing new to this but sorry I'm not gonna kiss someone's ass to get it I'm not built like that. if you want to give me some advice give it if not **** off I don't need your opinions on shit



I don't like ass kissers. I don't respect ass kissers. So I'm glad you're not one. My response was probably harsh. But this is my home. These are my brothers. I'm protective over our territory. There are rules to this forum. No asking for sources is one. There is a sticky called Forum Rules where you can find them. Everyone that has mentioned scammers is right. HGH is the most expensive and most faked and counterfeited product in our circle. A scammer will see you as a wounded gazelle and pounce. Also, buying HGH on the black market is illegal. You could be law enforcement for all I know. There could be law enforcement watching this boards activity for all I know. These 2 reasons are why we don't allow people to ask for sources. To protect you. And to protect us. I'm usually a pretty helpful member. I get defensive over our home and my friends if someone new walks in to the party and starts causing a rukus. I apologize for calling you a f u c k face. This is an awesome site and I welcome you. Just please follow the rules.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 25, 2014)

What do u wanna know? How much growth to take if u wanna get shredded? I think someone already answered that for u iirc.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 25, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> cause i love u



Yea but we could a went ape shit on each other with out any one yelling at us


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 25, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Yea but we could a went ape shit on each other with out any one yelling at us



i still feel bad about that please dont open old wounds..your a good guy


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 25, 2014)

Haha its all good. In the past.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 25, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Yea but we could a went ape shit on each other with out any one yelling at us



to much tren my brother i had to chill around week 11 and now i dropped it to 400mg .I feel alot better


----------



## JackC4 (Feb 25, 2014)

slick_nasty said:


> Never said I didn't ask about a hgh source but that was minor compared to my main questions but yet its all people wanna talk about. I'm already big as big as I wanna get anyway I'm looking to get shredded now so if anyone knows what will help with that please do tell I would love some actual good advice



Your diet is a good start, yeah ?


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 25, 2014)

if you want to get shredded try this, most guys cant they are too puss. Ice cold showers, 30 days and then let us know your results.


----------



## DF (Feb 25, 2014)

slick_nasty said:


> Hey said I was new to this was mainly asking for advice on what is best to use that is what this forum is for isn't it getting advice on using roids so how about some of that instead of the bitches with their dumbass opinions I don't care about just want advice you can keep your other BS



Oh yea, the guys will really help you now.  *popcorn*


----------



## stonetag (Feb 25, 2014)

Group hug....


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey I dont mean to hijack but I took fifty thousand iu's a day for 4 months now my balls are 15 pounds each. Its like walking around with kettle bells all day.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Feb 26, 2014)

"if you want to get shredded try this, most guys cant they are too puss. Ice cold showers, 30 days and then let us know your results."

my old powerlifting coach used to tell us that in highschool lol he said it was called temping or some shit , are u being serious tho ?


----------



## HH (Feb 26, 2014)

This sounds like the mater plan


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 26, 2014)

Fsuphisig said:


> "if you want to get shredded try this, most guys cant they are too puss. Ice cold showers, 30 days and then let us know your results."
> 
> my old powerlifting coach used to tell us that in highschool lol he said it was called temping or some shit , are u being serious tho ?


is that you pork chop?.... hell yes im serious!


----------



## SHRUGS (Feb 26, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I'm sure karen found those and got upset. Probably flushed em  RIP Rips



Karen, Ah that bitch. She still owes me some "extra" Blow Jobs.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 26, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> if you want to get shredded try this, most guys cant they are too puss. Ice cold showers, 30 days and then let us know your results.



I take ice cold showers 365 days out of the year...


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 26, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> if you want to get shredded try this, most guys cant they are too puss. Ice cold showers, 30 days and then let us know your results.



Cold showers are ****in intense. They cut a toughness groove in your mind. Start off your morning with a cold shower and you are fit, lit, and taking no shit.


----------



## SHRUGS (Feb 26, 2014)

In all reality bro just spend the money on quality diet. Hit up Spongy. You most likely cant afford it to do it properly. Or maybe you can IDK. But most likely not. Unless you have at least $5-$8 grand for your first run over the next year then dont bother. You'll get better results outta clean food and Spongys guidance. He'll teach you alot and I think in the end you'll be happy with a much fatter wallet.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 26, 2014)

Any Chinese HGH you find on-line is gtg....the pharm grade crap is over priced garbage...when you mix your kits, make sure you leave them on the window sill so they get good sunlight. You don't want them getting cold.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 26, 2014)

I usually heat my hgh up in the microwave after I mix the hormone with the bac water


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 26, 2014)

If I was you Id put the brakes on dude !!!You just disrespected soooo many members and in theyre home!!! your the one with 11 posts and 90% of them are in this thread why don't you be more specific on what you mean!! don't you think hundreds of stupid people pop in and ask for sources maybe if you cant take some constructive criticism and people busting your balls then your in the wrong place !!!the answers you got you would get anywhere with that question after oh wow your up to 11 posts now !!!(need help sorting the the bs websites and scammers ) your words!!! so don't say you weren't asking for a source pretty obvious to me that you did !!!


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 26, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> very good way to get scammed...hey i got 4 kits ill give u for a great deal...Ya great how much..for u my friend only 500...500 wow great deal bro thanks...No prob homie just send WU to fukface from north dakota...next thing u know u got shit..LEARN U FUK LEARN



Bundy man, why did you give out my info!!??


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 26, 2014)

Yaya said:


> I usually heat my hgh up in the microwave after I mix the hormone with the bac water



Bac water is that the same as avion?


----------

